# ling fish?



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

There is a popular fish caught out here through the ice called a ling. Has anyone ever caught one or know what they are?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ling/burbot/freshwater cod....all the same fish i beleive. they supposedly have some in lake Erie...i know guys have talked about trying to catch one but im not sure if anyone has, or has gotten a pic of a local one. i read someplace out there has a burbot festival during the ice fishing season. where did you move to? can you send us some ice pics?  good luck to you SG.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

I moved to glenrock wyoming and man is it cold out here, feels like the Arctic. Soon as I get on the ice ill send u guys some pics. I think I'll be on in about a week. I don't have any pics of the ling. If I happen to catch any I'll post some pics.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

I target burbot and catch a couple every season which peaks right around christmas time here on erie


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

freaky looking things

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...images?q=ling+fish&um=1&hl=en&sa=X&tbs=isch:1


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

google eelpout festival. held every february in walker minnesota. it's number 1 in my bucket list. the mari gras of the north. mostly an ice fishing tournament, there's something for everyone. frozen turkey bowling, polar bear swims, motorcycle races (on ice naturally), prizes for the best campsight, (on ice). stuff for kids too. after dark, better put the kids to bed. lots of alcohol :Banane35: and skin


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I heard these called LAWYERS also.We aught a couple while crappie fishing around docks in the spring.My dad used to say they were great eating??.Look like a cross between a catfish and eel,they get some late in winter east of the chagrin while steely fishin off the walls?.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Ive caught a lot of fish and never had trouble holding them up or taking them off the line but I just don't know if that's something I realy wanna pull threw my ice hole. They look freaky and do they have teeth? Anyone know where to hold them?


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

no teeth . hold them like any fish


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

They're supposed to be good-eating.


----------



## Piatu (Nov 25, 2010)

Burbot is very tasty fish.

At here its very popular to make fish soup from burbot.

Dont forget to remove skin first


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Piatu, welcome to the site! You guys ice fishing yet?


----------



## Piatu (Nov 25, 2010)

Season is just starting.
Smallest lakes have about 5-8cm (2-3inches) ice, but fastly growing, because its ~-14 celcius degrees out.

Btw Burbot season starts an half of january at here and we fish it at darktime when they come spawn to shallow water.

I'll try to take some pictures about my stuff for burbot and make little explanation how we fish it.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice, thanks a ton


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

SGPitman said:


> There is a popular fish caught out here through the ice called a ling. Has anyone ever caught one or know what they are?


ling, (Molva molva), in zoology, commercially valuable marine fish of the cod family (Gadidae), found in deep northern waters near Iceland, the British Isles, and Scandinavia. The ling is a slim, long-bodied fish with small scales, a long anal fin, and two dorsal fins, the second being much longer than the first. A large, mottled, brown or greenish fish, the ling may grow to a length of about 2 m (almost 7 feet). It is related to two other deepwater European fishes: the Spanish, or Mediterranean, ling (M. macrophthalma, or M. elongata) and the blue ling (M. dypterygia, or M. byrkelange).


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

floater99 said:


> I heard these called LAWYERS also.We aught a couple while crappie fishing around docks in the spring.My dad used to say they were great eating??.Look like a cross between a catfish and eel,they get some late in winter east of the chagrin while steely fishin off the walls?.


I always thought a "lawyer" was an eelpout...don't just trust my word on that though...I'm known to be wrong on a frequent basis...are we talking about the same thing?


----------

